

How do you make a great video demo? - bcater

What should you do? What should you not do?
======
xg
Are you talking about a screencast of your product or are you talking about
video footage cut with other things?

For screencasting: keep it under 5 minutes, use a script, read the FreshView
Post:
[http://www.freshview.com/thoughts/2007/05/how_we_create_walk...](http://www.freshview.com/thoughts/2007/05/how_we_create_walkthroughs_and_1.html)

In terms of presentations, you can imagine combining live-action with
infographics and a product demo. This is an involved process and requires
production and editing knowledge. Fuel for thought--imagine taking Jonathan
Harris' presentation of 20 minutes and editing it down to less than 10 with a
focus on facial close-ups, infographics, and product demonstrations.
<http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/144>

------
ivankirigin
Can anyone recommend screen-capture tools? Ideally, I'd like to zoom in on
certain areas easily -- and post processing would be the most convenient.

Camtasia seems pretty good.

~~~
scrollinondubs
Camtasia is the de facto one for PC. I use iShowU on the Mac and produce it in
iMovie. The default settings in iMovie hose it (i wrote a short tutorial here
with the settings I've found to work best->
[http://www.scrollinondubs.com/2007/06/12/produce-a-clear-
scr...](http://www.scrollinondubs.com/2007/06/12/produce-a-clear-screencast-
in-imovie/)) I've also heard that Snapz is good on the Mac but have not used
it personally.

sean

